# Eggs n cheese more



## jokensmoken (Dec 22, 2016)

Just finished my Christmas cheese's...Mild cheddar, aged baby Swiss, Monterey Jack and mozzarella...Did 3 dozen eggs...And 1/2 gallon of cream to churn into butter...
Got 8 pounds of Canadian bacon going now in one smoker and two pounds of salt in another...And 6 pounds to top round sliced and marinating for jerky to go on tomorrow..Christmas shopping is done...Lol...


----------



## tropics (Dec 23, 2016)

Pics would have been nice,but 

Merry Christmas form my house to yours

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 23, 2016)

Sounds good!

Al


----------



## jokensmoken (Dec 23, 2016)

IMG_20161222_192021256.jpg



__ jokensmoken
__ Dec 23, 2016


----------



## jokensmoken (Dec 23, 2016)

IMG_20161222_182957672_HDR.jpg



__ jokensmoken
__ Dec 23, 2016


----------



## jokensmoken (Dec 23, 2016)

IMG_20161221_222407691.jpg



__ jokensmoken
__ Dec 23, 2016


----------



## jokensmoken (Dec 23, 2016)

I'll add pics of the jerky when it's loaded then done...Same with the salt, and the butter after I churn it...I'm waiting for the salt to finish so I can add a pinch to my butter,  Good stuff my friends 
Merry Christmas.


----------



## boomerangg22 (Dec 23, 2016)

salt? You smoke salt? never heard of it. Guess I better do some more reading.

What does smoked eggs taste like? Again I better get to reading.

Glad I found this place.


----------



## jokensmoken (Dec 23, 2016)

Yeah, boomerangee22, nothing quite like smoked hard-boiled eggs with a little smoked sea salt...Good threads on here about both...Good smoking...


----------



## jokensmoken (Dec 23, 2016)

IMG_20161223_200450409_HDR.jpg



__ jokensmoken
__ Dec 23, 2016


----------



## jokensmoken (Dec 23, 2016)

First batch of jerky bagged up...More tomorrow...Hope to get better pics, a little pressed for time....
P.S.  A-1 peppercorn rub makes a wonderful jerky rub...Marinade in soy and brown surar (or your go to teriyaki jerky marinade)..sprinkle on the A-1 just before smoking...Yummy yummy...Good smoking...


----------



## jokensmoken (Dec 23, 2016)

Fresh whipped butter from smoked heavy whipping cream, mix in a little smoked salt and some honey...Good stuff...Merry Christmas and keep the smokers smoke...













IMG_20161223_223142014.jpg



__ jokensmoken
__ Dec 23, 2016


----------

